# My Antique Store Display



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Finally! I'm displaying my props this year at an antique store in Wrightwood, CA called Pinker Place. I'm in the process of selling my home of 24 years and decided not to set up my usual House of Franklinstein display. I decorated the front of the store with graveyard fencing, a scarecrow, spiderwebs, spiders, bats, and some fall leaves plus a few orange lights. The inside treatment consisted of torn cheesecloth curtains, skellybats, crows, and several of my character props including the haunted fireplace surround, eyeball pumpkins, Vampiress Morbidia, Elfula Helmut, Ophelia the Witch, Frankenstein, "The Bride", Vampire Darius and of course, Zelda the Witch. Here's the link to my Photobucket album best viewed as a fullscreen slideshow....enjoy 

Pinker Place Halloween pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great job Laurie! Everyone will want to buy all your Halloween things. I bet you bring alot of business into the store for them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Those look fantastic Laurie. Very well placed. Very classy. I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the same first thought as Scareme - folks are going to be asking the price on your props

Well done, Ms Laurie!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the classics, and you do such a wonderful job recreating some of my favorites. I would love to visit that store, and I am glad you get the opportunity to set up a display this year!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Laurie, those look fantastic. You did a great job, and the store owner is so lucky to have access to your beautiful props. I know their visitors will enjoy them as much as we do. I would love to be able to go to that shop and see them. And it looks like a really neat little store too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool beans!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

They look amazing, LB.... what a joy to have the chance to see them all in one place, in such a cool setting. I hope the shoppers appreciate what a special treat it is to see the amazing pieces of LaurieBeast!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I love it. Your stuff looks great in a retail setting.
Now its all about keeping the customers grimy hands off of them.......


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree. I'd be looking for the price tags.

It is great that you can still have a display this year even if it isn't at your house.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow Laurie the display is amazing and beautiful!!!! On my selfish side I just liked seeing your work like that. I can remember you working on so many of them. Some times I didn't comment on the thread....just kept checking in, watched the piece come together and told you how much I loved it later. You are the most talented person I know, people are going to love seeing your work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I still have a difficult time seeing them in this setting....seems so weird to me. There's just so much stuff in that store, visual overload.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I think they stand out great in the store - They're such great pieces I'm not sure what would detract from them! great job! Good luck selling your house!
Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... alone, they all look great ... but together in one place ... AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They all look amazing set up in the store!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

perfect spot to display your goodies Laurie....You may have to sell if the price is right.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like monsters day out shopping.  They look great Laurie!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

They look awesome.!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you mucho everyone!


----------



## PeteW (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing work, very impressive.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Pete


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

So glad you could set up some of your display this year, LB! Such phenomenal talent should not be packed up & buried in a box. Very well displayed in a new setting. Thank you.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Glad you got a chance to set up at the store. Your creations look great as always. Love Zelda!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much Kaoru and Zurgh


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can imagine looking in the window of that shop an seeing all those figures in a dim light. 
You do amazing work.


----------

